# Wet Roelani!



## Sarin (Oct 16, 2007)

My favorite! I usually take him in the shower with me and he goes on my shoulder and gets _soaking_ wet, so I took a few pictures of him, he's just an adorible boy.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Great Pic's Sarin, he is adorable I love the wet tiel look, they looks so funny


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Awww-wet tiel! I love their little ears showing..hehe


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

How cute!! I love wet bird pictures!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Wow, he does get wet!   Very cute pics!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Yea- mine have a hard time getting that wet for some reason.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Oh my that is sooo cute. Gotta love wet birds


----------

